

10,000 Core Computer from SGI - dnewcome
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/11/sgi-creates-con.html

======
Andys
It should be noted that they only fit 10,000 cores in a full rack (~40 rack
units). Each "node" is actually a 4RU box with, I'm guessing, 500 dual-core
Atoms, which will probably max out a standard single power circuit.

------
blasdel
It doesn't exist outside the PR department

